# New video- Blue Ridge Parkway



## nchillbilly (May 29, 2007)

New video of the parkway from Cherokee to Balsom, 11,335 ft of climbing

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ECXS6RTlJ88


----------



## gutfiddle (Apr 27, 2006)

awesome vid and sweet bluegrass version of stairway, that is one of my longterm goas, ride the blue ridge the whole way. that is until i did the cheohala challenge saturday!


----------



## longcrank (Mar 6, 2007)

+1 awesome production. Who recorded that version of stairway - I need a download for the ipod.


----------



## tothlalaka (Sep 22, 2004)

Highly recommended area especially on a weekday !
Beautiful in the fall. No stores,self supported.
Great video, I can tell as I have been there with nchillbilly !
Tailwinds !


----------



## Lou1187 (Mar 4, 2006)

Great video! Please tell us who's playing the hillbilly strairway!


----------



## nchillbilly (May 29, 2007)

Lou1187 said:


> Great video! Please tell us who's playing the hillbilly strairway!



That would be Hayseed Dixie:thumbsup:


----------

